# Ducato 2.8 Jtd EGR Valve



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, greetings from Morocco

A diagnostic check to remove the dreaded Injection Warning Light showed a possible Egr fault. Couldn't deal with it as there is not one in Morroco and the engine is running fine.
Would appreciate any knowledge people have of this ,could it be mechanical ,cleaning or even a sensor problem and where is the valve sited.
Points for the first correct answer.

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The EGR valve, or Exhaust Gas Recirculation valve, is a vacuum controlled valve which allows a specific amount of your exhaust back into the intake manifold. This exhaust mixes with the intake air and actually cools the combustion process. Cooler is always better inside your engine. The exhaust your EGR valve recirculates also prevents the formation of Nitrogen related gases. These are referred to as NOX emissions, and are a common cause for failing emissions testing. Unfortunately, your EGR valve can get stuck, causing NOX gases to build up. You'll know if your EGR valve is stuck or malfunctioning because your car will experience symptoms like rough idle and bucking on acceleration. Fuel mileage will also suffer, and you may see a Check Engine light followed by a readable code in your car's OBD-II or newer computer. 
Look it up on Google, it is fixable 'they say'.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Graham

My EGR valve packed up last year - according to the diagnostics on the dashboard. :roll: I had no other symptoms either.

I took it in and the garage response was, "_Oh no. Not another one_!"

They cleared the error log and said it would probably not happen again (_which it hasn't_) and not to panic if it did, as it's rarely anything serious. Usually just an over sensitive sensor in fact.

They did say it can sometimes happen when the vehicle is driven fairly gently for a period, and if your driving style is a bit sedentary it can help to give it "a bit of a blow out at higher revs for a while". _(Their terminology! :wink: )_

Hope this helps, but I can only pass on what I was told - I'm no expert.

Dave

P.S. Just saw Alan's post. You learn a little each day - thanks Alan.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

When we had this problem it took the Fiat Agent a few days to find the cause( still under warranty thank goodness) , it turned out to be the electronic sensor its self was faulty. Mind you we have changed our driving style now so that we do give the engine a period of high revs now and then just to clean this “wonderfull” device out. :twisted:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

QUOTE ..... Mind you we have changed our driving style now so that we do give the engine a period of high revs now and then just to clean this “wonderfull” device out. .... UNQUOTE

This is known by some in the trade as an "Italian tune-up".  

Colin


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

hi,you can also get a egr blanking kit,,better performance and slight improvement on fuel,we have done this to our last 2 four wheel drives and had no problem with mot emmisions, no more problems with gunged up valve,we also removed cat and put a straight through pipe in its place.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

> QUOTE ..... Mind you we have changed our driving style now so that we do give the engine a period of high revs now and then just to clean this "wonderfull" device out. .... UNQUOTE
> 
> This is known by some in the trade as an "Italian tune-up".
> 
> Colin


"Italian Tune Up" - Gotta love that. 

Works really well on motorbikes too - been doing it for years (also known as "being a Hooligan") 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------

